# Pool Filter Sand in Toronto



## Juggler (Apr 19, 2017)

Where is best to buy pool filter sand in Toronto? I'm thinking I want something tan in colour if possible, not bright white. For my new 75 G. Thanks!


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I got mine from Canadian tire. I have to admit I didn't shop around for the best price.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I bought mine at a pool/jacuzzi store near dufferin and steeles


----------



## Juggler (Apr 19, 2017)

What colour was the PFS you both got? I'm worried bright white would a) look yucky with any mulm at all on top, and b) make the fish colours look washed-out. Your experience? Thanks!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

horticultural sand is another good cheap option 
I think Rona usually sells it


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Juggler said:


> What colour was the PFS you both got? I'm worried bright white would a) look yucky with any mulm at all on top, and b) make the fish colours look washed-out. Your experience? Thanks!


I didbt get a choice in colour. Looks like sand with a larger grain size than play sand. Not as dark either. Its pretty pale. In terms of the mulm and poop....well.... no sand looks good with poop on it lol. The poop does stand out tho cause it is very pale. Also it is subject to diatom algae in the first few weeks of placing it in. I started 7 tanks with PFS and they all got diatom explosions in the first two weeks. Goes away though so dont get discouraged!


----------

